# Aftermarket water pump GMB 130-3130



## kelaog (Aug 1, 2019)

Diesel4Ever said:


> Anybody ever used the GMB 130-3130 ? My mechanic recommended this pump instead of the AcDelco OEM unit because it has a metal impeller. It looks like there are only two options for 1st gen Cruze diesel water pumps.
> 
> 
> http://[URL]https://www.amazon.com/GMB-130-3130-Water-Pump/dp/B07DTSRFQL[/URL]


That's a fair recommendation as I know BMW's use to suffer from plastic water pump implosions; however, I've never heard of the Cruze having this problem and it looks like you've gotten at least 100k miles out of the car without incident, as have I.
You have two options, go with the GM part and be confident that you'll get another 100k miles until your next timing belt, or
buy aftermarket and your mileage may vary.

personally I'd go with GM unless I had heard about catastrophic failures of the GM part.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

Nope only got 55k out of the original pump. Gotta replace the timing belt early now because of it.


----------



## kelaog (Aug 1, 2019)

Diesel4Ever said:


> Nope only got 55k out of the original pump. Gotta replace the timing belt early now because of it.


I see, well that changes things. Sadly our community is quite small so there isn't a lot of experimenting going on with these cars. 

I'm interesting in this thread as I have to change my belt/water pump soon too.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

kelaog said:


> I see, well that changes things. Sadly our community is quite small so there isn't a lot of experimenting going on with these cars.
> 
> I'm interesting in this thread as I have to change my belt/water pump soon too.


Are you speaking about your Town or this Forum when you mention our community?


----------



## kelaog (Aug 1, 2019)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Are you speaking about your Town or this Forum when you mention our community?


I mean people who own Diesel Chevy Cruze's. There aren't that many of us.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Metal does not imply quality, especially when liquids are involved.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

theres been a half dozen or so water pumps replaced due to leaks

dont know that the plastic impeller played any part in those failures

theres been no reported failures of the impeller

there was one car that something seized up and belt jumped a tooth.....cant member if it was the water pump or something else in the belts path


----------

